# AFP vs. SMB (File name lengths)



## legacyb4 (Oct 7, 2001)

I've got most of my MP3's stored on a Windoze 2000 Server box configured for Mac shares and noticed that when connecting to the MP3 file share, there were a few things different:

1) When using AFP, long file names are truncated, often with some pretty ugly results. As these are MP3 files, I prefer to keep the song name intact on the file as well as in the ID3 tags.

However, when using SMB, I get the file names complete and displayed in the new format (truncated in the middle if the file name is too long for the display) which is pretty cool.

2) Of course, when using SMB, I do get the "Icon" file and the Network Trash Folder showing up which do not appear when using AFP.

I don't notice any real performance difference between the two (would there be?) so I think I will stick with SMB instead as I also have access to non Mac-specific shares as well.

Why a Windoze box, you ask? Despite OS X, there are some nice MP3 sharing apps that are Windows-only so it is nice to have one around.

Cheers.


----------



## kilowatt (Oct 7, 2001)

I think your afp probs are within win2k, not your mac. If you connect two macs together, both running Mac OS X 10, you get the full file names. No truncation. I think the prob is that legacy afp servers assume that the Mac is limited to 32 character file names. 

And, btw, ain't it cool how we can just connect to winblows boxes? I think that rocks. Now if only I could print to them...


----------

